# tire question



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Will a 06 AC 400I jetted piped with low reverse handle 28-29.5 outlaws


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

greenkitty runs 29's on his 400 I believe. He would have an answer for what is needed.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks I have 27s now turns them fine bone stock but scared of bigger tire and lugs in gumbo mud


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Auto or manual?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

If its an auto, you will need stall springs, stiffer secondary, and maybe some primary machining. I had adam harvey do mine. Since yours is an 06 you have 3.6 diffs which is a little too tall for 29.5s. I switched to 4.0s. With just the clutch work you should pull 28 skinnys just fine. Even with all the work done to mine, wides just isnt a good idea


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

If it is a manual, 4.0s would still help tremendously. And some stall springs, so that you are higher up in your power band when the wheels start turning. And they give you a little more snap which i like


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Also if it's a manual, you need to do the low-range reverse mod. That way it uses low range in reverse instead of high.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

It is a manual and I plan on doing the reverse mod. Looks like I got the answer I was looking for thanks fellas 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Would 54# springs be too much for my axles with my 29.5 laws ( wanted 28's but got a steal on the 29.5s )

06 400 Kittykat

29.5 laws 

bone stock now

lift jet pipe and low reverse coming


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Nope. I have comp stalls that are actually for a 500m and it doesnt hurt me any. But just out of curiosity, where are you getting 54lb springs for a 400?


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Just so you know, those 29.5s are going to rob a great deal of power.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes I am and yes I do. I ride mostly water not very much thick stuff at all I've seen an auto with 29.5s go fine figured my manual would be alright 

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

greenkitty7 said:


> Nope. I have comp stalls that are actually for a 500m and it doesnt hurt me any. But just out of curiosity, where are you getting 54lb springs for a 400?


My bad misread this one from speedwerx

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Inner Wet Clutch Springs (Engagement Springs) - #54
SKU: 955556
Your Price:	$49.95
Applications:	All Arctic Cat, Suzuki and Yamaha Models with inner wet clutches.
NOTES:	54 Pound Springs - (2300 RPM Engagement)

Sent from my DROID X2


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

Yep mine is an auto. It goes "fine" now but the 4.0s made the biggest difference for sure. You should be alright but it wouldnt hurt to do the pinion swap to drop your geas to 4.0.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks again 

Sent from my DROID X2


----------

